
Is the world running out of food? - prostoalex
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2015/06/economist-explains-13?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/ed/istheworldrunningoutoffood
======
athompson1951
No, I don't think it is running out of food. The Politian want us to believe
there are to many ppl, and not enough food.the amount of produce that is
thrown away in the USA, just because it is not perfect, could go to food
banks.They say it is to expensive,so they plough it over and creat more green
house gas. What a wonderful WORLD we live in!

